# Who still has a fax number?



## qualitylawncare (Jan 16, 2004)

Anyone still using the old school phone line fax machines?

I send out estimates, and get specification/bid packets from commercial properties occasionally. Seems like most people are going the scan/email route these days, and I like it better.

Really thinking about getting rid of it; seems like most of the time the fax rings, its junk solicitation.


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

I do
some people like fax machines.
some people like email
Gives me choices and shows that I am able to meet their needs in little ways too.

I will admit that I probably use it more often as a copy machine than as a fax machine though.


----------



## GL&M (Sep 26, 2005)

I still have one. But I don't use it much. I do see stuff going back and forth electronically like you said by scanning and forwarding as an attachment to an email.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

We have a Fax still !!!!


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

LoneCowboy;503343 said:


> I do
> some people like fax machines.
> some people like email
> Gives me choices and shows that I am able to meet their needs in little ways too.
> ...


ditto........


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

I have an HP All-In-One. Printer, scanner, copier, fax. I send a fax about once a month. It is nice to have it if needed. 

When someone asks for my fax number on the phone I ask them if they can send it email. Most say yes and then I give that out instead. If you're on the road, you don't have to make sure their is paper in the machine to get an email.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

QuadPlower;503366 said:


> I have an HP All-In-One. Printer, scanner, copier, fax. I send a fax about once a month. It is nice to have it if needed.
> 
> When someone asks for my fax number on the phone I ask them if they can send it email. Most say yes and then I give that out instead. If you're on the road, you don't have to make sure their is paper in the machine to get an email.


I have a fax but I think I want to get that All in one, now that you mention it. A scanner would be handy sometimes. I didn't realize, you could get one like that. Thanks.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

I want an all in one but I would like one with a phone/handset. Most of the ones I see have a key pad to dial but no receiver. We have 5 cordless phones in the house and I can't find one most days and there will be 3 within a foot of each other.

We have an old carbon type fax machine.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Dont have one


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

we still fax everyday but thank god we dont use that damn faX paper anymore. it would roll back up and you could never see anything.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

I have one for my freight broker business. Like QuadPlower, mine is an All-In-One HP PhotoSmart C7180. Seems like those other systems that use email or attachments never work. For my purposes, reliability and speed are essential.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

I still have one.

I have a huge all in one. its a brother network printer/flatbed scanner/fax/copier and its color laser. You can also scan to email using it. i can type in the email i want to send it too and it will send it right off. i got it on clearance for $350 and it was $700 reg price. I like that its a color laser because i can print of my letterhead on it and send some really nice printed photos esitmates and drawings and you get the idea.


----------



## Duncan90si (Feb 16, 2007)

QuadPlower;503366 said:


> I have an HP All-In-One. Printer, scanner, copier, fax. I send a fax about once a month. It is nice to have it if needed.


I agree. I have the HP Officejet J5740 and I love it. Its not the best or most expensive all-in-one out on the market but it was affordable, works well, and I've never had a single problem with it.


----------



## cincy snowdog (Dec 19, 2005)

just had to get new fax last week,bought a brother 4in one for 150.00 with 50 rebate,nice machine,holds photo paper if want,also has usb port and memory card slots.,hp sucks we have gone through two so i went with brother now.100 i am happy.mfc465cn at staples, 
hp was like four bills about two years ago.


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

big cannon fan here.
have a cannon copier, cannon all in one, and a cannon laser fax.
i love fax personally. i can run something through the fax quicker than i can scan it to the computer and email it. also people check emails less frequent than they go through the stack that piles up on the fax and a phone number is less likley to screw up than someones strange email address or the possible scan/virus or blocker stopping the email.. depending on the machine you can also save the work to a memory card seperate from the computer too then transfer when needed or download from the machine to the computer at a later date or network to another computer if you have network file sharing..
As far as faxing i use it for business reasons unrelated to plowing mostly. will never get rid of the fax it is my favorite.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Seems like old technology, but we still use ours almost everyday.


----------



## Oasis (Oct 28, 2007)

Fax machine... Whats that? LOL

Well we do have one, only because its part of our all in one, but i think ive used it only once. We tend to send all of our contracts and estimates out as PDFs via email. I find it cleaner and easier to track. I prefer all of my communications with clients go via email. There is a record of everything, I can do it at 3 am and I just find it more profesional. 

As for phones.... sure ... a cell phone. Who needs a land line today?

jmo


----------



## qualitylawncare (Jan 16, 2004)

Oasis;503652 said:


> Fax machine... Whats that? LOL
> 
> Well we do have one, only because its part of our all in one, but i think ive used it only once. We tend to send all of our contracts and estimates out as PDFs via email. I find it cleaner and easier to track. I prefer all of my communications with clients go via email. There is a record of everything, I can do it at 3 am and I just find it more profesional.
> 
> ...


That's why I was asking. We have a dedicated fax line, and it seems like a waste to spend $15 a month + taxes to have a phone line that only gets used 1-2 times a month.

I also find it more professional to send things via email. Most commercial offices share a fax for everyone in the office to use. I send an email it goes right to the person its intended for.

As far as equipment, we've got 4 Brother HL-5140 Laser Jet printers, a Lexmark 1100 all in one, and a Brother fax..

Just hate to waste money on useless things, but it is nice to have if someone doesn't have email. But who doesn't have email?! lol


----------



## plowman4life (Jan 16, 2008)

we do. best for commercial contracts


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

We still have one. Use it quite often sending things back and forth between us and the insurance company, contracts, when we hire contractors, estimates, etc.. Ours is an HP all in one scanner, color copier, scanner, fax and we have it hooked into our network so we can use it with all the computers.


----------



## frostypuck (Sep 24, 2006)

*just the fax*

I'm using eFax. Seems to work fine for me, But I only send maybe 2 a month. Sometimes it's easier for someone to fax a drawing with landmarks hand-scribbled on it than to scan an email an attachment.
With efax, I still have to do everything on the computer as normal, but when I hit send, instead of going to an email account, it goes to someones fax machine.
Later,
Chris in Boston


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

stroker79;503569 said:


> I still have one.
> 
> I have a huge all in one. its a brother network printer/flatbed scanner/fax/copier and its color laser. You can also scan to email using it. i can type in the email i want to send it too and it will send it right off. i got it on clearance for $350 and it was $700 reg price. I like that its a color laser because i can print of my letterhead on it and send some really nice printed photos esitmates and drawings and you get the idea.


DOUG THAT IS NEAT!!!! i did'nt know they madse such a critter

i have a dedicated fax line with a handset on it and then a 2 line corless....it is nice for when the wife is blabing with one of her girl firends i can get on the other line

i use my fax almost every day....for conract's etc. and a facsimile is LEGAL AND BINDING in ANY court of law.....i even have some companies i deal with that will take a check via fax!

i get junk fax's just like junk "snail mail".....that kinda sucks but oh.well

on junk mail alot of times i post RETURN TO SENDER on them and put them back in the mail box that way they have to pay postage both ways

EDIT: p.s. THIS WOULD HAVE MADE A GREAT POLL


----------



## ahoron (Jan 22, 2007)

My mom still needs one for work. I saw it in the office at her house and started to laugh. I asked if it was the 1990's still.


----------

